# Yo notation for big cubes



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2021)

Currently Yo notation is developed for 3x3, and can encode all face turns and slice turns into a letter, so we do not have to worry about the apostrophe while reading the algorithm.

The way Yo notation works, is that I assign a pre-defined letter to each possible turn, like U=a, U'=b, U2=c and so on.

Yo notation documentation

The current method I have for encoding big cube moves is not that pretty, 
Smaller letters are used for inner slices, and for wide moves, the small letters and Capital letters are appended together.
For example, D2 F2 2D r d' 2B d r' 2D' R D' 2B' D R' F2 D2 becomes
FXd JjEe yDd Kk eJEz DKXF, quite tough to memorise as there are a lot of capital and non-capital letters in the string. No quad is consistent.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 18, 2021)

Posted on the cubesolvingprogram thread as well, hope to get some ideas.

https://cubesolvingprograms.freeforums.net/thread/137/yo-notation-4x4


----------

